# March 6-13, 2016 Sweet Deal near Disney, Orlando, FL



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 18, 2016)

We have two King-bed Jacuzzi suites, each with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. 

Each suite sleeps 4 persons comfortably.

The suites are part of a lock out unit and are located in Vacation Village at Parkway resort, a mere 5-10 minutes to Disney gate in Orlando, FL.

Sunday check in - from March 6-13, 2016.
Only US$350.00 for each suite for the 7 night period.

OR pay US$700.00 for both suites to sleep 8 persons.

Text: 914-713-5558 to express interest.


----------



## soccermom25 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Orlando Condo*

Do you have anything for March 5th - 12th?


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 18, 2016)

soccermom25 said:


> Do you have anything for March 5th - 12th?


Hi soccermom25,

I will see what I can do and let you know in a few days.


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 20, 2016)

soccermom25 said:


> Do you have anything for March 5th - 12th?


Hi soccermom25,

I sent you a PM. Not sure if you saw it.
We changed dates of the week to 5-12th March which were the dates you requested.
Please let me know if you still need it.

Email- orlandotimeshare@svk.jp


----------



## darciedg (Feb 26, 2016)

*Available*

Is this unit still available?  Thx.


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi darciedg, did you receive my message about the unit?


----------



## rebekahjm (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm looking for last min deal starting today or tomorrow checking out on the 5th. Do you have anything? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 28, 2016)

*Last Minute Deal Request*

Hi rebekahim, 

Sorry but we do not have any thing for this week.





rebekahjm said:


> I'm looking for last min deal starting today or tomorrow checking out on the 5th. Do you have anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Mar 4, 2016)

*LAST CHANCE - Sweet Deal from 5th to 12th March @ Vacation Village at Parkway.*

We only have 1 unit remaining at this resort for the period 5-12 March 2016.

The unit is a King-bed Jacuzzi suite, with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. It sleeps 4 comfortably and the resort is family friendly.

Only US$350.00 for the 7 night period.

Text me at 914-713-5558 or email directly to orlandotimeshare@svk.jp to reserve.

Paypal payment methods are not available for this unit at this time.





orlandotimeshare said:


> We have two King-bed Jacuzzi suites, each with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed.
> 
> Each suite sleeps 4 persons comfortably.
> 
> ...


----------

